# Windows 10/How to Restore Default Screen Color



## SacramentoGirl

After receiving Windows 10,(which I like) I went to Personalize section where the options for changing your choice of colors and such are offered for choices. I was trying different colors and then it showed , "High Contrast" I, am pretty sure that is how it read, I clicked on it and then it showed the reverse of colors what I mean is where the back round is Black, and the type is white or what ever other color you may choose, I clicked on one of those that were offered and the only way I could actually see if I would like it I clicked apply. That was when I created this 5 day mess that I have not been able to get myself out of, and I am in great need of direction to put my screen colors back to normal. I have looked many times trying to locate a default for restoring back to original color and have not found it. I am using a Acer Aspire E-17 64bit Windows was 8.1 and Monday 8/315 the new Windows 10 was installed. And, it was Windows 10 that I created this problem. I really have told everything that I did and I hope you have what you need to understand how I messed up, hoping you will have what is needed to know the steps to correct this. 

Thank You and Appreciate Having Your Help and Support 
Sincerely, Sacramento Girl


----------



## spunk.funk

Do a *System Restore* to a time before you made the change.


----------

